
Introducing the Voyage G2 Autonomous Vehicle - olivercameron
https://news.voyage.auto/introducing-the-voyage-g2-autonomous-vehicle-5e15cca399b5
======
olivercameron
We pride ourselves at Voyage on being open about our technology and process.
This post reads a little like a press release, but I'd love to answer any
candid questions about Voyage or the autonomous vehicle field. I'll be here
all afternoon!

~~~
olivercameron
To start, I wanted to share more about the Velodyne VLS-128 LIDAR. As far as
I'm aware, this is the first 128-channel LIDAR on the market, and it really is
nuts.

• 9.6M points per second

• ~300 meters of range

• 360° coverage

Long-range and high-resolution LIDAR has historically been a unique advantage
for Waymo, and my feeling is that the VLS-128 dramatically closes the gap for
the rest of the field to have the same quality of vision.

Some video:

1\. [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*1qQPsYeu8suHJn412...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*1qQPsYeu8suHJn412fPl3g.gif)

2\. [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*D13g1k2Ugq0NJJ3CN...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*D13g1k2Ugq0NJJ3CNW15mg.gif)

